# How much do you feed a 10 month old male?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

3 of mine at that age were and are getting 2 cups a day... the other one who is VERY HIGH ENERGY was and is getting 5 cups a day


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

At 10 months, both of our dogs were getting just 2 cups a day. Before that was 3 cups a day. I'd say that 4-1/2 cups is too much unless the dog is underweight, but 60 pounds sounds just about right for a 10-month-old male.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It depends on the food.. each brand of food has a different number of calories in a cup. You really just need to look at the feeding guidelines on the bag of food, and use that as a good starting point, keeping in mind that the bag listed amount is usually on the HIGH side.


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a 75 lb 11 month old unneutered male getting 4c/day and he is lean. He gets a fair amoutn of exercise and is a pretty laid back guy.

He gets 3 c TOTW pacific stream and 1 c Solid Gold Wolf formula (bison).

Vet says he looks great; other dog owners chastise me for my dog being too thin. Ah well.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Like others have said it just depends. Can you still easily feel his ribs, but not see them? That is the ideal weight-feel the ribs, but not see them. You should also be able to see a nice tuck at the stomach.

Tysen was about 75 lbs at that age and getting 4 cups a day and it was a struggle to keep weight on him. Now, at 2 1/2, he is down to 3 cups a day.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Three cups plus*

Our guy is almost ten months old and 76 pounds. He gets 1 1/2 cups twice per day, plus various treats and mootches during the day. He's a big boy, not overactive, but not fat.


----------



## gammacara (Oct 12, 2009)

All of you are great! Thanks for all the advise. I will take Winslow down to 2 cups a day.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

As others mentioned, it varies by type of food, so use that as a starting point. Molson is almost 9 months old, 60 lbs and he is getting 2¼ cups per day now that he is on Adult food (Nature's Harvest Grain Free). When he was on puppy food, he was eating about 3½ cups a day.


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Miles get 4c/day of Fromms classic adult. I've been trying to switch him to the 4 star line slowly but he keeps getting really soft stool from the switch. According the the feeding guideline on the bag, we're right on for his weight (he's 65 pounds): Classic Adult Dog Food - Daily Feeding Recommendations


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I would go with everyone else and just say it varies, when chester was a pup he ate around 2-3 cups a day but now as a hyper 2 year old he gets 3 cups a day. he weighs 70lbs and the vet always compliments us on how great he looks.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My boy is 12 months old and I have been feeding him about 2.5 cups for a long time now. He is on his last bag of Pro Plan Large breed puppy formula. As soon as it is done, I will switch to an adult food and I might have to cut back to 2 cups depending on which food I will be feeding.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

my two are very active so they get 4 cups a day


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

It really depends on the dog, the calories of the food and the activity level. At that age Hank was eating 4 cups/day. He was adding muscle and growing. He was also very active. He weighed around 70 lbs. at that age. He's now 5.5 yrs, weighs around 75 lbs. and eats 3 cups/day.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Depends on the dog, the food and activity level. Get a nutritionist's opinion if you guys are at two different ends of spectrum. 

I've had two males on 4-4.5cups/day and very active and been told to keep them their until 2 and done growing. One's sister with same activity level was at 3cups as she gained weight easily.


----------



## lavellino (Nov 20, 2015)

We have a 10 month golden (boy who is neutered), vet says to give him almost 5 cups, we are giving him 4 cups and he seems to be a little on the heavy side. Are there any issues if we cut the food back to 3 to 3.5 cups a day? he goes to daycare 4 days a week so he is very active. he is eating HP food since he is allergic to chicken.


----------

